# * August Testing Thread*



## Mummy2Angel.

So whos with me then for April 2011 babies then :flower: 

*AUGUST*

1st - IsaacEllieMum :witch::hugs:

2nd - essie0828 :bfp:

4th - sweet_Alida :witch::hugs:, ncmommy :bfp:

5th -Allie84, sequeena:hugs:

6th - ~LunarMagick~ :witch::hugs:, hope01

7th - xshell79 :witch::hugs:, Noodles, cla :witch::hugs:

8th - ettegirb21 :bfp:, kelster823, dietrad :bfp:

9th - cupcake1979 :bfp:, reedsgirl1138 :bfp:, 

10th - mommy2lexi

12th -maaybe2010 :witch::hugs:, petitpas :bfp:, mummy2angel :bfp:

13th - medicine, susan36 :witch::hugs:

14th - selina3127:angel: :hugs:, baonessgogo :witch::hugs:, we can't wait

15th -Lynsay :witch::hugs:, ruskiegirl :angel::hugs:, petitpas :bfp:, Mrscrabsticke

17th - mrq, confused27

18th - mrmojo1971 :bfp:

19th - Laura.x.x

20th -, Lucia

21st - redhead31, bbhopes

22nd - Round2 :angel::hugs:

23rd - doddy0402

24th - FierceAngel

27th - sequeena :witch::hugs:

28th - AS1 :bfp:, lucy1973 :witch::hugs:, Starry night :witch::hugs:, foxforce :witch::hugs:

29th - Strawberry19, IsaacEllieMum :bfp:

30th - MrsLQ
​


----------



## Lucia

I will be testing in August. This is our first cycle ttc since my last m/c in April. Not sure when I will be testing though as my cycles have been less than predictable since the loss. I am thinking it should be somewhere around the middle of the month.

Fingers crossed for lots of April babies. Bring on the BFPs!


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Yes lets stay positive and hope we all have little april babies :flower:, im determined this time more than ever :thumbup:

Ive put you down for the 20th just now, that ok?


----------



## Lucia

Mummy2Angel. said:


> Yes lets stay positive and hope we all have little april babies :flower:, im determined this time more than ever :thumbup:
> 
> Ive put you down for the 20th just now, that ok?

Sure! Once I determine my O date, I will be able to pinpoint when the witch should show. ;). Ahhhh you have to love inconsistent cycles!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

HI Mummy2Angel I am also joining you in the August testing...please add me for the 9th. Which is also my middle dd 14 bday! Maybe that will being me some luck.

Baby dust to all and good luck!!


----------



## vanillastar

Hi Mummy2Angel I'll hopefully be testing in August too. I havent had my first AF since my mc last month so no idea when I will be oing. Best of luck to everyone, I hope we will all be having us some April babies!


----------



## ettegirb21

I'm in for August 8th. Seems like forever away!


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

im in for the 11th please.


----------



## Cupcake1979

Hey ladies,

Please add me in - first cycle after having an ectopic removed by surgery in May. Advice was to wait for at least 2 normal periods after the operation.

I'll be due af on 9th August which is my 31st birthday. Doubt I could get that lucky after such a rung of bad luck lately... Plus I have a 50:50 chance of ovulating on the side I have my remaining tube... I pray eggie gets released on my good (left) side :)

Fingers crossed for all and baby dust sprinkles x


----------



## xshell79

can u put me down for 7th august please..i realy hope to get my bfp this cycle as i wuld of been due at the end of august! ...

good luck to all catching there eggy! 

:dust:


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

All added girls lets stay positive this cycle :hugs:


----------



## Lynsay

Hi There, please can you put me down for August 15th? I'm hoping and praying to be pregnant before January as I was due on 1.1.11 :-( I've not been given any advice as to how long to wait, and my Dr said that technically it could happen this cycle.  xx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Added hun :hugs: I am just hoping i am pregnant before 9.10.10 :angel: Max's due date, i only have this month and next so FX'ed x


----------



## Cupcake1979

Feels like we have so long to wait for OV. Each day will pass really slowly - how do we keep ourselves busy whilst we wait for our test dates?

How about we get to know each other more?

Well I'll start :flower:

I'm 30 (soon to be 31 next month), live in the lovely county of Essex in the UK. No essex girl jokes pls :) I'm a full time marketing manager for a computer software company in London. I'm ttc baby number one with hubby Paul (34) and was pregnant in April with our first but had an ectopic diagnosed and my right tube removed in May. 

I've had my Gail prediction which says I conceive on a Sept cycle and get BFP in October, although Jenny said June BFP but I couldnt try that cycle due to my op... I'm just waiting on my Cheri reading which should be given tomorrow (been waiting around 3 weeks now!!). Also saw a psychic in Brighton last week who said I would be pregnant immenently...

So tell me about you guys?


----------



## Lucia

Good idea cupcake! 

As for me - I'm 32 and from Ontario, Canada. I am hoping that my next pregnancy works out. I've had 2 mmc in the last year. The last one was a twin pregnancy which really, really got me down. I am feeling more optimistic now although I still worry that there could be something wrong with me. I am taking care of myself more now through proper diet and exercise. I think that's really helping my outlook too. 

Anyway, got my fingers crossed for everyone this month! Let's see some sunny summer BFPs ladies!:thumbup:


----------



## maaybe2010

I _should_ be testing on the 12th August, three days before my 21st!!! Whoo :dance:

xx


----------



## princessjulia

vanillastar said:


> Hi Mummy2Angel I'll hopefully be testing in August too. I havent had my first AF since my mc last month so no idea when I will be oing. Best of luck to everyone, I hope we will all be having us some April babies!

i to miscarried baby taken by dc on june 30th no idea when im due as im regularly every 28 days do u ov between now and period


----------



## vanillastar

princessjulia said:


> i to miscarried baby taken by dc on june 30th no idea when im due as im regularly every 28 days do u ov between now and period

From what I have hear some people do and some dont. So far Im on CD20 and haven't O'd yet, but I normally dont O until CD30. Good luck hun. :hugs:


----------



## essie0828

Hi Ladies 

Im brand new here and I will also be testing in August. AF due on the 1st so I will prolly test on the 2nd. If I can manage to wait. This is my second cycle after a MMC at 16w. Had one regular Af July 1st and hubby and I have been at it ever since. :blush: It only took us one month the first time, lets hope for that again. It was really nice to find this forum, bless all u ladies on here with your experience and real world advice. Much better than the dry jargon you get at the Dr.


----------



## medicine

Mummy2Angel. said:


> So whos with me then for April 2011 babies then :flower:
> 
> I'm currently on 2nd cylce since MMC, no AF yet but got a BFN at 14 dpo.....so im presuming i'm out and im just waiting for the witch to get ready to go for next month. Send me your testing dates and i shall add :thumbup:

For me, ovulation should take place Wednesday July 28, 2010, and testing, after the two week wait, should be done 16 days later on Friday August 13, 2010, but the period is scheduled to start either on Wednesday or Thursday that week, so, we will see.


----------



## Sweet_Alida

I will be testing August 4 (hopefully I can hold out that long!). Thanks 
:dust: :dust: :dust: 
To Everyone Testing in August! 
We are going to cause the next Baby-Boom!!!!!


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Sorry for not updating ina few days, all done now :) good luck :dust:


----------



## Noodles

Can you put me down for the 7th?


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Hi Ladies nice to meet you! 
I am 37 years old, no old lady jokes please :lol:, I live in Georgia just moved here a few months ago. We lived in Utah before that but moved due to our daughter having a rare lung disease. I have been married 10 years in Sept. we had been TTC for 8 yrs and many mc's before I finally got preg with our daughter. I suffer from endometriosis. We thought long and hard before deciding to TTC again because of our daughter we were afraid her lung disease was congenital, however to the best of the docs understanding it is not just a fluke that she was born with it. So here we are again on the TTC train! We really want Alida to have a little sister or brother! As for me I am a pediatric nurse(or was in Utah)(I'm originally from okla!) now I am a stay at home mommy waiting for my nursing license so I can go back to work part-time hopefully either as a peds nurse or NICU nurse. My husband is a pilot with the forest service and is gone a lot so TTC is not easy to time! I hope this is our month because we never know in advance when he is going to be home and would have to wait to TTC until after fire season if not! 

Well now there that was a small novel about me you are probably 2 days closer to your OV day now!! :lol: Good Luck Everyone hope we all get our :bfp: this month! 
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## mommy2lexi

I'm in! Can you put me down for the 4th? This is our first month actively trying since D&C June 4th :) It's gonna be a LONG couple weeks!!!


----------



## medicine

I plan to test on the 13th. I see the date is already listed here.  This is my post from the other August thread:

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/369467-august-8th-testers-4.html#post6159853


----------



## Lynsay

Just thought I'd mention that its my birthday on the 4th August, so good luck to those testing on that date...lots of baby dust blowing your way :hugs:

Cupcake, that was a very good idea...

I'm 21 (22 in August) and I've been with my boyfriend Steve for 6 years next month. We bought out first house over 2 years ago, and have been doing alot of building/rennovation work whilst trying to concieve.

We were trying for 10 months when our little miracle occured, but it was short lived when I was told at out scan at 13 weeks that our angel had died at 8 weeks.

I'm petrified of this happening again, and I've only just come back to work today afer 3 weeks off.
I'm praying for a positive test next month even though my MMC was 'kickstarted' on June 30th...I wasnt given any advice on how long to wait but I'm just hoping all will be OK next time round, as I dont think I have the strength to go through that again.

Thanks for reading ladies,

xxx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Nice to meet everyone

I'm Rebecca, been with my other half for 2 years now. Our last pregnancy wasnt planned, but it was a blessing from the begining, unfirtunalty at our 13 week scan we were told baby had no heartbeat :(. This is cycle number 3 since losing Max, FXed. !


----------



## selina3127

i will be testing on the 14th of august again!!!!! lol good luck for august every1 xxxxx


----------



## Treykid3

Hi All! 
I am hoping to test Aug 8th...we know better when i ovulate. This will be our third child, God willing. My oldest is 3 and a half and my 2nd is 2...boy and girl. I am 36 and work as Quality Assurance Analyst at a medical laboratory in North Carolina. My husband of 7 years is working his lawn care business while looking for a 9 to 5er. This my third cycle after IUD removal. My cycle is nothing like it used to be so it is hard to predict fertile time.
I hope we all get our BFP this go around.


----------



## Treykid3

I am so sorry. I just realized what section I was in. I didnt mean any disrespect.


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

Yay good luck ladies - sending everyone lots of :dust: :)


----------



## redhead31

Hey, Ill join you - I'm due to test on August 21st. I would love an April baby as that is when my birthday is - what a great present it would be! I'm on clomid at 100mg this cycle and have two weeks away in paris when I'm fertile - if that doesn't do the trick then I don't know what will :haha:


----------



## Cupcake1979

Hey lovely ladies,

Hope you're all doing ok and looking forward to OV? Funnily enough I'm tracking this cycle with my CBFM and got a high today - I can see the increase in Oestrogen on the test strip... First time its come this early in my cycle... so maybe I will OV early too... So now begins the BD... 

Good luck to everyone else for their July/August cycles x


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Put me down for augus 15th please darling GL Ladies :dust: lets go spring babies!


----------



## Tigerlilies

I'm hoping for a :bfp: is August too! I'm on my 3rd cycle since MMC and just two days to OV! :sex:
Fairy dust and prayers to all the BnB girls!
:dust:


----------



## vanillastar

Havent been on here since I first posted. Just thought I would drop in.

How are all you ladies? Where is everyone at in their cycle? 

Im on CD26 and still waiting (and waiting and waiting) to O!


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

All done girls :flower: sorry not been updated for a few days. 

So where are we all then? Im just waiting to ov :thumbup:

Im using concieve plus this month so FX'ed x


----------



## Sweet_Alida

mommy2lexi said:


> I'm in! Can you put me down for the 4th? This is our first month actively trying since D&C June 4th :) It's gonna be a LONG couple weeks!!!

mommy I'm testing on the 4th also! I hope this is it for all of us!!!! PMA!!!!:flower:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Well ladies I am (I belive) 1dpo!! This 2 ww is gonna drag cause I did everything possible for a BFP and I will be so so sad if I don't get one.


----------



## Allie84

Hey Mummy2Angel, can you put me down for August 5th? AF was a bit late so I won't be testing in July at all. 

I'm just now enterning the 2ww. Yikes! 

Good luck and :dust: to everyone. :hugs: Let's hope August is our month!


----------



## laura.x.x

I'm testing on the 19th, reeeeeeeeeeeeeally hoping for a bfp as I would of been due on the 15th:sadangel: xx


----------



## petitpas

Right, I'm finally back in the game! Can you put me down for the 12th, please?

My stats: age 31, ttc-ing our first. MMC in April, followed by three ERPCs to get everything out. The latest op was on the 12th of July and since I've just had af I guess I'm good to go...
xxx


----------



## Tigerlilies

DH and I have tried I best, I'm now entering the 2WW also but feeling doubtful about whether I actually OV since I didn't have a huge spike. If AF doesn't come first, I guess I'll be testing August 5th. Prayers and best wishes to all the BnB girls this upcoming month!
:dust:


----------



## petitpas

Dietrad, I just looked at your chart (because I'm terrible and will stalk at any opportunity). To me it looks like today's temp is well above your normal first few days post-ovulation so you should be fine!
Sending you some :dust: to help out :)


----------



## confused27

hi can you add me for the 17th august please and :dust: to everyone xx


----------



## lynnb

Not too sure if my cycles are back to normal but can you put me down for the 23rd please, DH has agreed to :sex: every other day once AF is finished so fx'd for :bfp:

Sending all you August girls loads of sticky baby dust :dust:


----------



## maaybe2010

12th please? O:)

20 years and 18 months TTC.
First cycle after MC in June, hoping I OV on time!!

:flower:


----------



## IsaacEllieMum

Can you put me down for testing on 1st August please. AF due 2nd Aug but I dont know if I can wait that long!!
x


----------



## Baronessgogo

I am hoping to be testing in August, on 3rd day of no bleeding after 6 weeks post D&C, hopefully will be able to catch ovulation by OPK. I think i will be testing towards the end of august.


----------



## Starry Night

Please put me down for the 9th.:flower:

Stats: 27 years old. TTC #1 since last September. Had a natural miscarriage in May at 12 weeks. I'm now entering my second true cycle since the miscarriage.

Has anyone else had a wonky first cycle post mc? I'm talking about the cycle after your first AF. My AF came 26 days after my mc and now I'm coming off an 18 day cycle. I either ov'd whilst having my first AF or I didn't ov at all....I had blood work done and I called for results today and everything was normal....so no hcg. Scheduled a follow-up anyways. Getting loads of EWCM today and since I'm on CD15 I'm guessing it's time to take another crack at it....


----------



## kelster823

August 8th for me please!!!!! 1st real month of trying after my MC in April :) 

FX's for everyone this month :) :)


----------



## Tigerlilies

I'm out, there's no way I OV with my BBT. :nope:


----------



## petitpas

Dietrad, your chart doesn't have today's and yesterday's temps... can you put them in?


----------



## Tigerlilies

Hey petitpas, I just clicked on myself and they are there. I went from 97.92 (36.62) (which was taken an hour later than I normally do) to 97.57 (36.42), and today 97.77 (36.53) which are low temps for me during the luteal phase. I'm usually 97.97-98.1 (36.65-36.72). I just don't feel very confident about having OV.


----------



## petitpas

Weird, I click on your chart link and it just comes up until Sunday tsktsk, technically things are just not working for me today! :nope:

I see what you mean with your temps being quite low, although you did have a positive OPK. Weird. :shrug: 
Maybe you slept with your mouth open or something silly, ya never know. I'm sending you some lucky :dust: for a high temp tomorrow to confirm things! xxx


----------



## Tigerlilies

Thanks petitpas! I'm pretty sad about my temps not being higher but in the back of my mind I don't want to give up hope either. I guess we'll see for sure tomorrow. Good luck to you in the next couple of days! So none of this :dishes: and a lot of this :sex:!!!!


----------



## petitpas

Haha, you'd better keep at it just in case, too :winkwink:


----------



## Round2

Alright, I guess I can officially sign up for August now.... AF showed this morning. Let's hope August is a lucky month for us all!!

Can you please put me down for Aug 22nd? Thanks!!


----------



## msq

I'll only be testing if AF doesn't show :) So August 17th most likely, AF would be one day late. Although I'm not very hopeful because as of now my luteal phase is only 9 days :(


----------



## petitpas

Nice temp today, dietrad! :bunny:


----------



## Round2

Starry Night said:


> Please put me down for the 9th.:flower:
> 
> Stats: 27 years old. TTC #1 since last September. Had a natural miscarriage in May at 12 weeks. I'm now entering my second true cycle since the miscarriage.
> 
> Has anyone else had a wonky first cycle post mc? I'm talking about the cycle after your first AF. My AF came 26 days after my mc and now I'm coming off an 18 day cycle. I either ov'd whilst having my first AF or I didn't ov at all....I had blood work done and I called for results today and everything was normal....so no hcg. Scheduled a follow-up anyways. Getting loads of EWCM today and since I'm on CD15 I'm guessing it's time to take another crack at it....

My second AF after my D&C was crazy. I bled for 20 days straight. It turns out that I had a blood clot in my uterus that didn't come out with my first AF. Has you doctor done an u/s? It might be worth a try.


----------



## Starry Night

I'm definitely going to ask my doctor what she thinks. I had a few clots with my first AF but they looked like dead tissue (black and dryish-looking) but I didn't get any with my second AF and I normally clot with my periods. I'm starting to get crazy cramps and achey boobs so I think I'm headed towards another 18-day cycle. Sheesh. I"m not OK with that, TTC or not. It leaves only a week of no-bleeding between 7-day periods. No woman should have to put up with constant PMS! LOL

I'm just nervous as my SiL has since told me she has a friend who had a miscarriage in 2006 and finally got a D&C for it THIS YEAR. She just assumed her body would "sort itself" and clearly it didn't.


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Everyone added and all up to date :) any ealry BFP's yet? :D x


----------



## essie0828

Had hubby pic up 3 frer's 2day. I think i will wait till i wake up in the am 2 take it. Wish me luck.


----------



## Tigerlilies

petitpas said:


> Nice temp today, dietrad! :bunny:

Thanks Petitpas. I feel a little hopeful but I'm still hesitant b.c I woke up a half hour early fighting with the bed sheets so I don't know if that was a true BBT rise. Plus this evening I'm sooo PMSing. :devil: My poor DH.


----------



## Round2

Starry Night said:


> I'm definitely going to ask my doctor what she thinks. I had a few clots with my first AF but they looked like dead tissue (black and dryish-looking) but I didn't get any with my second AF and I normally clot with my periods. I'm starting to get crazy cramps and achey boobs so I think I'm headed towards another 18-day cycle. Sheesh. I"m not OK with that, TTC or not. It leaves only a week of no-bleeding between 7-day periods. No woman should have to put up with constant PMS! LOL
> 
> I'm just nervous as my SiL has since told me she has a friend who had a miscarriage in 2006 and finally got a D&C for it THIS YEAR. She just assumed her body would "sort itself" and clearly it didn't.

Ya, I would ask for an ultrasound. My doctor was about to send me for another D&C when I asked for another u/s, to my suprise I had passed the clot with my last AF. I'm on my 4th AF now it's finally nice and normal. Hopefully things clear up for you soon too.


----------



## susan36

can you put me down for 13th of aug , got my pos opk last night after mmc in june thanks :hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

Round2 said:


> Starry Night said:
> 
> 
> I'm definitely going to ask my doctor what she thinks. I had a few clots with my first AF but they looked like dead tissue (black and dryish-looking) but I didn't get any with my second AF and I normally clot with my periods. I'm starting to get crazy cramps and achey boobs so I think I'm headed towards another 18-day cycle. Sheesh. I"m not OK with that, TTC or not. It leaves only a week of no-bleeding between 7-day periods. No woman should have to put up with constant PMS! LOL
> 
> I'm just nervous as my SiL has since told me she has a friend who had a miscarriage in 2006 and finally got a D&C for it THIS YEAR. She just assumed her body would "sort itself" and clearly it didn't.
> 
> Ya, I would ask for an ultrasound. My doctor was about to send me for another D&C when I asked for another u/s, to my suprise I had passed the clot with my last AF. I'm on my 4th AF now it's finally nice and normal. Hopefully things clear up for you soon too.Click to expand...

My doctor said to give it another cycle as my bloodwork came back normal and my post-mc ultrasound showed nothing left behind. If I'm still having weird bleeding by then she will get me booked with my gynacoelogist to see if he recommends a D&C. But she thinks it's just my hormones readjusting and the fact I should be ovulating right about now. :shrug: 

So it's business as usual for me at the moment.


----------



## doddy0402

Hi, can you add me for testing on the 23rd? I have been having cycles between 24 and 36 days over the last few months, so that date is right in the middle! fingers crossed, as its been 6 months since my last mc and no luck so far...good luck for all you girls!x


----------



## sequeena

I'm testing on the 5th, hoping for an April baby that might even be born on my birthday! :happydance:


----------



## Starry Night

I may have to change my test date as I *think* I'm about to have another 18 day cycle. I've had some tiny red streaks when wiping today but DH did bump my cervix too (tmi, ha ha) so I'm crossing my fingers that AF doesn't come! If she does, I'm giving it one more cycle before demanding a D&C or some sort of intervention. 18 day cycles with 7 day bleeds suck. You only get 8 days of no-bleeding but half of that is still PMSing. 3 days a month of no PMS is not acceptable. By any stretch of the imagination. lol


----------



## petitpas

Oh no stary! Definitely ask to see a specialist again if this cycle is another strange one. I had lots and lots of bleeding and clotting after my mmc and ended up needing three operations to get everything out. only got the all clear yesterday with a warning that my lining probably needs another two cycles to recover so I'm probably testing in vain this month :shrugg: still, we're giving it a go!


----------



## sequeena

Count me out guys, the witch got me this morning :(


----------



## cla

can you put me down for the 7th please. i wish everybody the best of luck:hugs:


----------



## mommy2lexi

Ugghhhh....I ovulated a week late :( Can you change my date to the 10th (although I am sure I will not make it that long to test...LOL)

First real trying month since D&C in June so hopefully that has something to do w/ it being late!!!!


----------



## Starry Night

petitpas said:


> Oh no stary! Definitely ask to see a specialist again if this cycle is another strange one. I had lots and lots of bleeding and clotting after my mmc and ended up needing three operations to get everything out. only got the all clear yesterday with a warning that my lining probably needs another two cycles to recover so I'm probably testing in vain this month :shrugg: still, we're giving it a go!

I officially have no hcg in my system but I'm wondering if something is stuck. During my periods I get the feeling like I'm in the midst of passing a clot but nothing comes. My periods are normally quite clotty and but I didn't get any last period.

And I think AF is showing up today so that's two 18 day cycles in a row. :cry: I'm just spotting today but it's very maroony in colour so I know where it's going. My doctor wants me to wait another cycle but I'm so depressed I'm not sure I want to.


----------



## petitpas

Starry Night said:


> petitpas said:
> 
> 
> Oh no stary! Definitely ask to see a specialist again if this cycle is another strange one. I had lots and lots of bleeding and clotting after my mmc and ended up needing three operations to get everything out. only got the all clear yesterday with a warning that my lining probably needs another two cycles to recover so I'm probably testing in vain this month :shrugg: still, we're giving it a go!
> 
> I officially have no hcg in my system but I'm wondering if something is stuck. During my periods I get the feeling like I'm in the midst of passing a clot but nothing comes. My periods are normally quite clotty and but I didn't get any last period.
> 
> And I think AF is showing up today so that's two 18 day cycles in a row. :cry: I'm just spotting today but it's very maroony in colour so I know where it's going. My doctor wants me to wait another cycle but I'm so depressed I'm not sure I want to.Click to expand...

By the time I had my third op, I didn't have any hcg in my system, either. The tissue was completely dead and calcified but my body was producing clots in response to its presence. It's rare, but hcg is not the only indicator. The tissue was clearly visible on ultrasound, though, and I see from your earlier post that you've had a clear one... Strange! Definitely something for a gyno to check, I would think, rather than just your gp. Have you tried the ultimate referral tactic: :cry: ?


----------



## Starry Night

I thought about bursting into my doctor's office in a blaze of sobbing glory, lol. I am seriously contemplating calling her back and insisting to get checked out. One 18 day cycle I can deal with. But not two. However, my spotting is still very intermittent so I may wait until I have actual flow to go bug her.


----------



## petitpas

Starry Night said:


> I thought about bursting into my doctor's office in a blaze of sobbing glory, lol. I am seriously contemplating calling her back and insisting to get checked out. One 18 day cycle I can deal with. But not two. However, my spotting is still very intermittent so I may wait until I have actual flow to go bug her.

That sounds like a plan. She has until Monday to show, that wicked witch!


----------



## AS1

Hey can you put me down for 28th please.....:dust: to all for August x


----------



## Starry Night

petitpas said:


> Starry Night said:
> 
> 
> I thought about bursting into my doctor's office in a blaze of sobbing glory, lol. I am seriously contemplating calling her back and insisting to get checked out. One 18 day cycle I can deal with. But not two. However, my spotting is still very intermittent so I may wait until I have actual flow to go bug her.
> 
> That sounds like a plan. She has until Monday to show, that wicked witch!Click to expand...

I'd also be happy with her not actually showing until day 28 (or not until 9 some months later) like a good girl. ;) And my cramps are turning out to be my IBS as I've been suffering from that all night. My doctor had chalked up my cramps up to that yesterday but I thought she was just blowing me off. Whoops. :blush:


----------



## FierceAngel

joining you girlies testing august 24th belive that will make a end of april beggining of may baby for me if we get lucky xxx


----------



## mommy2lexi

Hi ladies....
Since we are all in the August testing thread I am guessing lots of us are in the 2ww now. I was wondering if anyone is having symptoms yet? I hate the waiting and the analyzing part....but have noticed I am extremely tired the past day or two and have had a crazy craving for milk....LOL.

BUT---I am only like 4 dpo...so this seems too early to me to be prego symptoms :nope: And I hate to get my hopes up since this was our first month trying after m/c.

What about you guys?? What do you think?? Any symptoms?


----------



## maaybe2010

mommy2lexi said:


> Hi ladies....
> Since we are all in the August testing thread I am guessing lots of us are in the 2ww now. I was wondering if anyone is having symptoms yet? I hate the waiting and the analyzing part....but have noticed I am extremely tired the past day or two and have had a crazy craving for milk....LOL.
> 
> BUT---I am only like 4 dpo...so this seems too early to me to be prego symptoms :nope: And I hate to get my hopes up since this was our first month trying after m/c.
> 
> What about you guys?? What do you think?? Any symptoms?

OMG . . . . you know what!
I didn't realise until now but I had a craving for milk when I was pregnant.

OH was like why are you drinking so much milk? I only ever drink water nothing else. He was like have you read something that says it increases your chances of getting pregnant (we were trying for 16 month) :haha:

Good sign!! :thumbup:


----------



## mommy2lexi

LOL....I had cravings for milk the whole pregnancy with my daughter...but no cravings with the miscarriage. That is what made me wonder. I normally am not a milk drinker...but now I am drinking it outta the gallon!! :winkwink:

SO, you think its a good sign?? Even this early?


----------



## maaybe2010

:haha:

Well I wouldn't rely on it but yeah it could well be! O:)

x x x x x x


----------



## Tigerlilies

I have a couple of days left to know the truth about this past cycle but I'm not feeling very hopeful since FF took away my OV cross hairs and is back to thinking I didn't OV. :sad2:


----------



## petitpas

dietrad said:


> I have a couple of days left to know the truth about this past cycle but I'm not feeling very hopeful since FF took away my OV cross hairs and is back to thinking I didn't OV. :sad2:

I saw that! Nasty nasty FF :grr:




Did anyone test today??????


----------



## Tigerlilies

lol! thanks petitpas! :hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

petitpas said:


> dietrad said:
> 
> 
> I have a couple of days left to know the truth about this past cycle but I'm not feeling very hopeful since FF took away my OV cross hairs and is back to thinking I didn't OV. :sad2:
> 
> I saw that! Nasty nasty FF :grr:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone test today??????Click to expand...

I did. BFN.:cry: I am just hoping its early. But this is my first full month at temps that is a decent cycle....last mnth was after my mc and I am not sure that I even did O but FF said I did.


----------



## mommy2lexi

How many DPO are you?? I hope it's just too early too!!! I had a m/c June 4th and this was my first 'normal' month as well.

Fingers crossed for a BFP in a day or two for you!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Hey Reedsgirl! It might be too early at 10dpo. I'm also 10dpo from my pos OPT and I also tested this morning and got a big fat :bfn: too. Today I have an apt with the ob/gyn about my cycles though and I'm hoping that his expertise will give me different news. FX'd for both of us! :winkwink:


----------



## Starry Night

Today I passed a stone-like clot and finally am bleeding for real. If I end up not needing a D&C I hope I can still test by the end of the month. Let's hope my body and hormones cooperate.


----------



## Baronessgogo

Can you please put me down for 14th August, im convinced i ovulated yesterday, which gives me two weeks after :)


----------



## petitpas

Hmmm, good point, Baroness! I'm ovulating today (I think). That should put me down for testing on the 15th. Not that I'll test before... :blush:


----------



## kelster823

mommy2lexi said:


> Hi ladies....
> Since we are all in the August testing thread I am guessing lots of us are in the 2ww now. I was wondering if anyone is having symptoms yet? I hate the waiting and the analyzing part....but have noticed I am extremely tired the past day or two and have had a crazy craving for milk....LOL.
> 
> BUT---I am only like 4 dpo...so this seems too early to me to be prego symptoms :nope: And I hate to get my hopes up since this was our first month trying after m/c.
> 
> What about you guys?? What do you think?? Any symptoms?

I am 4DPO today and I have had crampie cramps below and tender nippes other then that no food cravings yet... this is the 1st month I have felt this way after my MC in April

FX for EVERYONE!!!! 

August will be a GREAT month.... my 40th birthday month and IF I get PG an April baby which is hubby's bday month


----------



## Cupcake1979

Hey ladies,

Hope you're all well :)

Well it seems at 9DPO and CD 22 out of a 28 day cycle I got a faint BFP...

Here's the pic... see what you think... also have faint lines on Asda and FRER, but will test again tomorrow and make sure there's a decent progression with the colour! 

I'm officially 3w1d tomorrow based on my LMP so I'm hoping the fact that this has shown up early means bean is in the right place this time. Please let it be ok :flower:
 



Attached Files:







2.8.2010_ CD22_ 9DPO.jpg
File size: 3.7 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Cupcake1979

This pic may be better
 



Attached Files:







P1010953.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Starry Night

Is the test only supposed to get a single line or a cross-shape? If it's only a single line then I definitely see it! :)


----------



## kelster823

Cupcake1979 said:


> This pic may be better


umm ohh yeah I SOOO see it.. that would be a :bfp: congrats


----------



## essie0828

I was due 2 test on the 2nd and got a bfn but still no sign of af. I think my cycle may be longer than i thought and i may be out :(. Gonna wait a week and test again if no af.


----------



## bbhopes

Can you please put me for the 21st.


----------



## Cupcake1979

Starry Night said:


> Is the test only supposed to get a single line or a cross-shape? If it's only a single line then I definitely see it! :)

Its a single line test so I take it this is my BFP!! I hope its a good sign that its showed up this early as last time round when I had the ectopic I didn't get a line as dark as this until around 25DPO.

Fingers crossed and stick beanie, stick!!


----------



## Mrmojo1971

:happydance: Congrats Cupcake - definitely :bfp:

Could I go on the testing list for 18th please ?

:dust:


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi, I will be testing end of August, and hoping for a sticky one this time!

Congrats and good luck all. :hugs:
:dust:


----------



## IsaacEllieMum

I'm out. AF got me today
Good luck to all who are still to test
xxx


----------



## petitpas

Awwww, IsaacEllieMom :hugs:

Cupcake, that's fantastic news! You are the first!!!!!!!!! Wishing you all the best for this pregnancy :dance:


----------



## Tigerlilies

Congratulations Cupcake!!! :happydance:

Okay, I'm switching my date to the 8th if I can hold out that long, I definitely won't be testing any earlier than the 7th though unless of course my temp bottoms out and AF comes. FX'd for a blessing!


----------



## Lucy1973

dietrad said:


> Congratulations Cupcake!!! :happydance:
> 
> Okay, I'm switching my date to the 8th if I can hold out that long, I definitely won't be testing any earlier than the 7th though unless of course my temp bottoms out and AF comes. FX'd for a blessing!

12dpo and you are gonna wait a week! I just couldn't. Any symptoms? Any clues?
:hugs:


----------



## Tigerlilies

Well, I tested at 10dpo and got a big fat BFN! So I definitely don't want to test too soon again. Plus I think I'm really 11dpo, I choose the day I had a pos OPK but it might have really happened the next day. There's a slight possibility that my dip yesterday was an implantation dip. If it was, talk about waiting until the end of that 6-10 day period! If not, my progesterone cream might be messing with me. I've been cramping though since last Friday, yesterday and today I felt light headed in the mornings but that could just be allergies. This isn't for sure, but my left nipple is a little sensitive. (sigh) I guess we'll see this weekend if all of this added up to anything. FX'd!


----------



## Lucy1973

Well 10dpo is a little early. If you feel faint/dizzy that is a good sign! Also cramping at that stage doesn't usually indicate AF? I would do one at what you think is 14dpo, but even then they can be negative...have you got the sensitive ones? First response is good. I am living vicariously through you, as I am not even Ovulating for 10/11 days! :wacko:

:hugs:


----------



## Tigerlilies

Lucy you're so sweet! :hugs: I have the first response ones too, the 10pdo was a cheaper one then I bought the first response. It's hard not to get excited b.c I get excited every month and bam! I'm on to another cycle :nope:


----------



## xshell79

af showed up today but my gyno thinks im probably not oving so onto soy this cycle!

good luck to those waiting to test xx


----------



## Lucy1973

Sorry xshell, another cycle another hope. When did you have your MC?
:hugs:

dietrad, hope it's not onto another cycle this time! 

xxxx


----------



## Starry Night

I'm going to be hopeful that this is the last of my weird cycles and that my body will now be normalizing. So I'm changing my test date to August 28th.

Thanks


----------



## Lucy1973

Hey starry night, spooky, that is my test date too. :wacko:

:hugs:


----------



## we can't wait

hello--- im coming in kind of late... but im hoping for a bfp in the 14th :)


----------



## Starry Night

Lucy1973 said:


> Hey starry night, spooky, that is my test date too. :wacko:
> 
> :hugs:

I should be a day late by then (provided I have a normal 28 day cycle...which has never been a sure thing for me). But at this rate I wouldn't mind AF showing. I just want a normal cycle.

But still hoping we both get our bfps that day!


----------



## sequeena

Thought I should update this as it wasn't AF that got me. It was a chemical :nope:


----------



## Starry Night

sequeena said:


> Thought I should update this as it wasn't AF that got me. It was a chemical :nope:

Oh no! I'm so sorry.
:hugs:


----------



## Lucy1973

Oh no sequeena, so sorry to hear that. 
:hugs:


----------



## sequeena

Thank you both :flower:


----------



## hope01

can you put me in for the 6th...sooo close but it seems like forever awayxxxxx good luck to you all


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Just wanted to update I test early and got a BFP. Still early days but blood test comfirmed and been put on progestrone. I will have another blood test tomorrow to make sure levels are rising.


----------



## Lucy1973

Congrats reedsgirl!!! :happydance:

Hope it sticks too! :hugs:


----------



## petitpas

Fantastic news, reedsgirl :wohoo:


----------



## petitpas

Sequeena, so sorry :hugs:


----------



## ncmommy

Hi all,

I'm new here and so glad to find this forum. After having a healthy baby 3 years ago I have since had 2 miscarriages. I got a BFP this morning and am freaking out! I'm so excited but scared to death at the same time. I hope this little baby sticks around.

Good luck to all those trying!


----------



## petitpas

ncmommy, that's amazing news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo:
Here's some sticky dust for you :dust:


----------



## ~LunarMagick~

Hello everyone! Could you put me down for the 6th please? AF is due on the 5th, but DH isn't letting me test until it's late lol. He hid all of my hpts and isn't letting me have them until the 6th, so I guess I have no choice. Good luck everyone! I hope we all get our bfp soon!


----------



## Starry Night

Congratulations to the bfps!!! That's so exciting! Sticky dust to the both of you. :)

LunarMagik, sounds like your dh is a clever man. lol My hubby often has to talk me out of convincing myself I'm pregnant and testing a day early only to become a mess when getting my bfn or AF. He's the one who has to pick up the pieces. And I'm not even a POAS addict.


----------



## ~LunarMagick~

He is a clever man, and I love him for it...but he's totally torturing me right now lol! I seem to convince myself I'm pregnant just about every cycle, so I'm always a mess when AF shows. :dohh:
He's more concerned with it being a waste of money...which it is when I start testing at 8dpo and test everyday until AF shows. I guess I can't blame him for not wanting to fuel my addiction. :blush:


----------



## ncmommy

petitpas said:


> ncmommy, that's amazing news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo:
> Here's some sticky dust for you :dust:

Thank you! I saw the Pregnancy after Loss forum but am too scared to go in there yet.


----------



## Tigerlilies

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Just wanted to update I test early and got a BFP. Still early days but blood test comfirmed and been put on progestrone. I will have another blood test tomorrow to make sure levels are rising.

Reedsgirl Congrats!!!!! :wohoo: Me too!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## foxforce

:witch: got me so I am out 

Oh well seems my cycle isn't too disturbed from my mc as would be 28 days from the day my hcg went, so I have that as a positive, just hope that this cycle stays at 28 days.

Good luck to the rest of you hoping for your :bfp: send you all lots of extra sticky baby dust :thumbup:

Congrats to you guys with bfp's reedsgirl dietrad :dance: well done all the best for the next 9 mth


----------



## Tigerlilies

sequeena said:


> Thought I should update this as it wasn't AF that got me. It was a chemical :nope:

:hug: I'm so sorry Sequeena.


----------



## Lucy1973

Oh my God!!! Dietrad I am soooo pleased to hear that, I knew it! :happydance:

Hopefully you are one of the first of many! 
:hugs:


----------



## petitpas

OMG! Dietrad! 
:wohoo: :yipee: :happydance: :dance: :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo:


So much for thinking you hadn't ovulated :rofl:
Wishing you all the best with your little bean!


----------



## Starry Night

Congrats dietrad!!!


----------



## Tigerlilies

petitpas said:


> OMG! Dietrad!
> :wohoo: :yipee: :happydance: :dance: :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo:
> 
> 
> So much for thinking you hadn't ovulated :rofl:
> Wishing you all the best with your little bean!

I know, right!?! :dohh:


----------



## Tigerlilies

Okay, I got DH to link a pic for me. https://www.picvalley.net/u/2470/6329885568955056112810489591rhjciHB7vZVmf0e3JZb.JPG


----------



## petitpas

Perfect!!!!!!!!


----------



## kelster823

dietrad said:


> Okay, I got DH to link a pic for me. https://www.picvalley.net/u/2470/6329885568955056112810489591rhjciHB7vZVmf0e3JZb.JPG



how frigin AWESOME sweetie---------OMG CONGRATS TO YOU


----------



## ~LunarMagick~

AF arrived right on time for once, so I'm out. Maybe next time...


----------



## lynnb

Congratulations Dietrad, so happy for you :happydance:


----------



## Lucy1973

Sorry Lunar...maybe next month then? :kiss:

I am just finishing up my first post MC AF, relief! 
:happydance:


----------



## essie0828

Hello Ladies. Got a faint line on a cheepie test 2 day. Gonna get a frer and take it with first morning pee:). Hope 2 get a good pic 4 u ladies. :happydance:


----------



## essie0828

Congrats hun. :happydance::thumbup::happydance:


----------



## petitpas

essie0828 said:


> Hello Ladies. Got a faint line on a cheepie test 2 day. Gonna get a frer and take it with first morning pee:). Hope 2 get a good pic 4 u ladies. :happydance:

Whoooppedihoo! :wohoo:
Fantastic news, essie! Congratulations :kiss:


----------



## Tigerlilies

Congrats to you too Essie!!! :happydance:


----------



## MrsLQ

Please put me down for the 30th. Ta


----------



## cla

well im out. good luck to everybody else. and to those who have been caught out i will see you next month:hugs:


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

sorry cla :hugs:


----------



## cla

Mummy2Angel. said:


> sorry cla :hugs:

Thanks for that Hun. How are you getting on???any sign of her yet


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Nothing yet, im thinking she wont show, im so incredibly tired and began feeling sick this morning till about 11ish, which was exactly the same as last pregnancy, 3 days before af due nausea began and tiredness, s FX'ed but im probaby put as well. dont like getting my hopes up i suppose :(


----------



## petitpas

Sorry cla :hugs:

Mommy2Angel, that sounds incredibly good! - :test: ?


----------



## kelster823

congrat to the :bfp:'s and I am soooooooooo sorry to the gals that :af: got :hugs:

I am still waiting- I O'd a tad later then expected but today took a IC and got a BFN.....

Thursday will be the digie (14DPO) if she doesn't show


----------



## Starry Night

cla, so sorry :hugs: Fingers crossed that next month will be your sticky bfp!

Mummy2Angel, your signs sound hopeful. Let us know how it goes! :flower:

As for me, I'm still getting some funny cramps so I am not sure if my body is done sorting itself out yet or not. It feels like I'm getting ov pains on both sides except that the left and the right are taking turns. Really, I'm just hoping for a cycle longer than 18 days at this point. Though a bfp would be nice too. :winkwink: I've been feeling "in the mood" lately so I hope that's a sign that my funny cramps are ov pains. Lucky Friday the 13th is my scheduled "o" day.


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

I so want to test but im sooo scared of seeing that bfn :( ive had crampy feelings in my lower abdomen today.....dont know if its because ive been a bit constipated (sorry way tmi :haha:) or if its the witch on her way :( i will wait till friday the 13th :lol: to test if AF hasnt arrived, i dont really know when she should be here to be honest, so.....we'll wait and see. 

FX'ed for you starry night :flow:


----------



## Tigerlilies

FX's for Starrynight and M2L!!!!!!


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Ive got some spotting when i wipe, so im guessing im out :(


----------



## Mrmojo1971

Mummy2Angel. said:


> Ive got some spotting when i wipe, so im guessing im out :(

:hugs: I'm sure you'll get your :bfp: soon, it just feels like it's taking ages. 

I'm getting really impatient and my other half keeps reminding me about all the times I told him about people getting pregnant once they stopped stressing about it 24/7. (I've told him it's easier said than done !)


----------



## Tigerlilies

I'm sorry M2A, that sucks. :sad1:


----------



## petitpas

Mummy2Angel. said:


> Ive got some spotting when i wipe, so im guessing im out :(

What a shame! :hugs:


Lol at Mrmojo's DH. That's exactly the thing that would drive me into more madness - only more secretive :rofl:


----------



## cla

Mummy2Angel. said:


> Ive got some spotting when i wipe, so im guessing im out :(

Oh Hun iam so sorry. Why when you want somthing so bad we never get it xxxx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

I dont know whats going on i had brown spotting earlier when i wiped and now nothing ..... and i keep checking lol :lol: i never get spotting iykwim? I always get pinkish blood then full on AF so :wacko:


----------



## cla

Do you think it might be ib ????


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Well i thought so but its a bit late the last time we dtd was sun 1st august x


----------



## cla

We will have to wait and see, I hope you get it Hun xxx


----------



## bbhopes

hoping for you !!!! fingers and toes are all crossed for you!!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Mummy2Angel. said:


> So whos with me then for April 2011 babies then :flower:
> 
> *AUGUST*
> 
> 1st - IsaacEllieMum :witch::hugs:
> 
> 2nd - essie0828 :bfp:
> 
> 4th - sweet_Alida, ncmommy :bfp:
> 
> 5th -Allie84, sequeena:hugs:
> 
> 6th - ~LunarMagick~ :witch::hugs:, hope01
> 
> 7th - xshell79 :witch::hugs:, Noodles, cla :witch::hugs:
> 
> 8th - ettegirb21, kelster823, dietrad :bfp:
> 
> 9th - cupcake1979 :bfp:, reedsgirl1138 :bfp:,
> 
> 10th - mommy2lexi
> 
> 11th - Mrscrabsticke
> 
> 12th -maaybe2010, petitpas, mummy2angel :witch::hugs:
> 
> 13th - medicine, susan36
> 
> 14th - selina3127 baonessgogo, we can't wait
> 
> 15th -Lynsay, ruskiegirl, petitpas
> 
> 17th - mrq, confused27
> 
> 18th - mrmojo1971
> 
> 19th - Laura.x.x
> 
> 20th -, Lucia
> 
> 21st - redhead31, bbhopes
> 
> 22nd - Round2
> 
> 23rd - doddy0402
> 
> 24th - FierceAngel
> 
> 28th - AS1, lucy1973, Starry night
> 
> 30th - Boronessgogo, MrsLQ​

I had D&C July 6th and got my first AF August 3rd, exactly 4 weeks later. I am assuming I will try and get back to a 28 day cycle (usually have 26-32 day cycles) and I am hoping to test before August 31st.

May I be put down for August 31st Please???


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

Could i be moved to the 15th please. looks like i have o'd late


----------



## Mrmojo1971

I tested early and got my :bfp:

It's very early days but I've made an appointment with my GP to get my progesterone level checked after an MMC last time.

:dust:


----------



## sequeena

Can you put me down for August 27th please? :flower:


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Arghh still no sign of AF :happydance: i really thought i was out yesterday when i had brwon spotting so FX'ed, i cant update main page just now as using friends laptop and not got much time will update it later x


----------



## Starry Night

Mrmojo1971 said:


> I tested early and got my :bfp:
> 
> It's very early days but I've made an appointment with my GP to get my progesterone level checked after an MMC last time.
> 
> :dust:


Congratulations!! :dance:


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Congrats mrmojo :hugs:


----------



## babywishes#3

I'll be testing on the 13th!


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Well ladies i got my BFP this morning :D x


----------



## Mrmojo1971

Mummy2Angel. said:


> Well ladies i got my BFP this morning :D x

Congratulations ! :happydance:


----------



## petitpas

Mummy2angel, that is wonderful news! I wish you and your poppy seed sized bubs all the best :hugs: :yipee:


----------



## lynnb

Congratulations Mummy2Angel :happydance:


----------



## Vickieh1981

Mummy2Angel. said:


> Well ladies i got my BFP this morning :D x

I had to come and find you after your post in PAL. I am really thrilled for you.xxx


----------



## selina3127

got my bfp this morning good luck to every1 else xxxx


----------



## lynnb

selina3127 said:


> got my bfp this morning good luck to every1 else xxxx

Congrats, hope you have a happy & healthy 9 months :happydance:


----------



## cla

congrats everybody:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Tigerlilies

:yellow: Congratulations again to M2A, Mrmojo, and Selina! :happydance:

I didn't see Amos and LunaBean post anything over here but they also got :bfp:!!!!!

God is good!


----------



## kelster823

awww congrats to all the :bfp: 's such wonderful news and I hope to be in your shoes one day :hugs:

well she hasn't showed YET but I KNOW for sure I am out.... onto another cycle :(


----------



## petitpas

Selina - :yipee:
Fantastic news! This really is a lucky month in terms of :bfp:s!


----------



## Starry Night

Wow!!! So many bfps!!!! Congratulations!!!:wohoo:

I think I'm heading towards another 18 day cycle. :( I'm on day 14 and the PMS is already unbearable. I should be getting more and more fertile cm as I *should* be ovulating today or tomorrow but I'm getting less and it's white and tacky. My boobs ache, I feel constantly sick (came home from work early) and crampy. The specialist has a long wait time so I won't see him until September. I"ll probably need a D&C so that means a few more months until I can try again....it sucks knowing at the beginning of August that I won't be pregnant by my due date in December. I'm still hoping for a miracle but I want to be realistic too. :cry:

Sorry for the whine. I'm genuinely happy for all those who got their bfps this month.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Starrynight, I just can't seem to remember....you bled for a week after the MC right? Have you had your first AF? Is this suppose to be your first?


----------



## petitpas

Oh, starrynight, a clear-out d&c might be all you need and then you'll be right as rain and ready to go again :hugs:


----------



## petitpas

Oh, and I think I got my :bfp: today...


----------



## Starry Night

petitpas said:


> Oh, and I think I got my :bfp: today...

Oh my goodness!!! I remember first following your thread about waiting for a bfn. This is so exciting!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:



> Starrynight, I just can't seem to remember....you bled for a week after the MC right? Have you had your first AF? Is this suppose to be your first?

I bled for about 10 days after my miscarriage and got a bfn on a hpt around that time. I then had my first AF 26 days after my miscarriage. Every AF after that has come in an 18-day timeframe. :nope: I've always had longer, irregular cycles in the 30 to 45 day range. So this newfound regularity is bizarre and not welcome as it's far too short for anything to implant and my periods are still so messed up that I know something isn't right. Nevermind that the excess PMS is starting to wear me down emotionally and mentally.

I had an ultrasound the day after my miscarriage and everything was cleared out so I'm thinking something muffed up after my first AF. I'm going for another ultrasound at the end of September.



> Oh, starrynight, a clear-out d&c might be all you need and then you'll be right as rain and ready to go again

:hugs: Yeah, I'm really thinking that too. After my ultrasound in September I'm going to demand one whether they think I need one or not.


----------



## Tigerlilies

18 day cycles are definitely not right, even if your dr doesn't think a D&C is the way to go, at least some sort of hormone treatment to reset your system! Something absolutely needs to be done though. Good luck girl! I'll be thinking and praying for you.


----------



## Starry Night

I like the Bible verse in your signature, dietrad. :)

If I absolutely can't get a D&C I will request to be put on the pill or get some hormonal treatment. Still crossing my fingers that my body will right itself by then.


----------



## IsaacEllieMum

Congrats to all who have got their BFPs - looks like Aug was a very lucky month for some. I hope for happy healthy pregnancies 

x x x x x x


----------



## tryforbaby2

Cupcake1979 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Please add me in - first cycle after having an ectopic removed by surgery in May. Advice was to wait for at least 2 normal periods after the operation.
> 
> I'll be due af on 9th August which is my 31st birthday. Doubt I could get that lucky after such a rung of bad luck lately... Plus I have a 50:50 chance of ovulating on the side I have my remaining tube... I pray eggie gets released on my good (left) side :)
> 
> Fingers crossed for all and baby dust sprinkles x

Looks like Lady Luck was on your side this month!!! Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## Baronessgogo

Im out, AF got me this morning :(


----------



## Tigerlilies

Sorry about AF Baroness.

Congratulations Petitpas! :happydance:


----------



## petitpas

Aw, sorry Baronessgogo :hugs:


----------



## chittychis

Sorry for those who haven't had such happy news this time xx Hugs xx


----------



## chittychis

Thank you to those people on here helping me interperate my test results, I think we may have an April baby on the way too. We had a misscarriage in March this year, so fingers crossed and baby dust to all! xx


----------



## Starry Night

TMI Alert:

How does one go about telling the difference between EWCM and semen? Today *should* be ovulation day but as I said earlier I have been feeling like I"m heading towards another 18-day cycle. However, today I've been getting loads of ov-symptoms as well. I was almost tempted to buy an OPK to see what's going on but the cheapest kit I could find in the stores was $40! I don't think so! And this evening I got loads of EWCM but it could be the other stuff too. *ahem*

I am still having the odd AF symptom and day 18 is still a few days away so it's too soon to say anything for certain but my PMS-y feelings are beginning to fade. I'm hoping against hope that my body is trying to sort itself out.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Congratz on all the :bfp:'s im still awaiting AF's arrival :cry:


----------



## Starry Night

:hugs: Ruskiegirl. So sorry that the witch is after you.


I did a bit of online research and it seems that I am having EWCM today! Ever since my mc I've been getting it during my AFs (getting ov symptoms in the midst of periods is the one thing that made my doctor go "hmmm") so it's nice to be getting it when I should! Still have to wait to see if my period holds off longer than 18 days but I'm feeling a bit more hopeful....


----------



## selina3127

happiness was short lived i'm having a chemical pregnancy i just feel numb xxx


----------



## petitpas

Oh no selina! I am so sorry. That is awful news :hugs:


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Oh selina im so sorry :(


----------



## Ruskiegirl

So sorry selina:hugs:
Still no AF but i have a history of late to very late :bfp:'s so not out of hope yet hehe :hugs:


----------



## strawberry19

Can i be added for the 29th please :) due to ov tomoro!! eek!! fingers crossed!! xx good luck girls!! x


----------



## Lucy1973

Hey strawberry me too......ooerr.....:wacko:

Selina :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mrmojo1971

So sorry Selina :hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

So sorry, Selina!


----------



## susan36

no bfp for me in aug , af showed her ugly head . tho always got sept :happydance:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Put me down for a :bfp: please ! Ill get confirmation on wensday at the docs!


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Yay :happydance: congrats :) x


----------



## petitpas

ruskiegirl! :yipee:


----------



## Starry Night

:wohoo:

Congrats, ruskiegirl!! The witch wasn't after you after all! 


:hugs: to susan36. And I love your PMA! Here's to September! :flower:


----------



## Mrmojo1971

:happydance: Congratulations Ruskiegirl !!


----------



## strawberry19

YAY congratulations hun!!! 

well i tried opks this cycle and got a lovely bright line as bright as the control line today hoping to fit in some more bding!! fingers crossed :D


----------



## Starry Night

Yay, strawberry for the positive opk! :thumbup: Looks like you and I will be testing around the same time (provided my cycle cooperates). Fingers crossed for the both of us!


:dust:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Well put me down for an sweet angel i started bleeding bright red blood with bad cramps and a low bbt


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Oh ruskie :cry: im so sorry :hugs: thinking of you sweetie:hugs:


----------



## strawberry19

oh hunni :hugs:


----------



## lynnb

So sorry Ruskie :hugs:


----------



## petitpas

So sad, Ruskie :cry:
I'm thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## maaybe2010

AF xxxxx


----------



## Starry Night

So sorry, ruskie. :cry:
:hug:



maaybe, so sorry about AF:hugs:


----------



## bbhopes

:hug: ruskie so sorry


----------



## bbhopes

I only ovulated today (I now have to spend ANOTHER 2 weeks waiting....) so I'll be testing around the 29th now and not the 21st. Can you please change it for me!! thank you!!


----------



## Starry Night

bbhopes said:


> I only ovulated today (I now have to spend ANOTHER 2 weeks waiting....) so I'll be testing around the 29th now and not the 21st. Can you please change it for me!! thank you!!

That stinks about ovulating later than expected. I'll be testing in two weeks so I'll still be around. Good luck! :flower:


----------



## Starry Night

Bumping this thread.

I think I'm out for this month. I got some pink spotting this afternoon after a morning of back aches. I'm hoping my actual AF holds off until tomorrow so I can say that I had a 21-day cycle which seems much more normalish than the 18 day cycles I've been having lately.

The spotting is torture though as I should be 7DPO today and I got IB with Lil Peanut at this time (along with AF symptoms) but that was definitely brown and kind of dryish spotting. This was pink and wet. With my recent wacky cycles I have to assume it's AF. But I keep torturing myself with "what ifs". :dohh:


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Sorry ladies been busy will update front page tomorrow :) x


----------



## Starry Night

OK, in the space of a few hours I've gone from being sure that AF was here early to feeling fairly sure there is a beanie in there. This is going to be one tough week. Testing on next Saturday. Phooey. LOL (I refuse to test earlier)


----------



## we can't wait

the witch finally showed her ugly face. i'm out for this month! come on, september!!


----------



## sequeena

I tested yesterday (I had to I had to! :haha:) at 9 DPO and got a :bfn: of course! I'm still feeling rather good though and am quite happy to wait like a good little girl until thursday :haha:


----------



## Starry Night

Af showed early again afterall. :( At least I had a 21 day cycle instead of 18 like the last two times. But it's still being spotty and stupid so I'm calling my doctor tomorrow to request some blood work. See what my hormones are up to. It's now been 4 cycles since my mc. Things should be normalizing by now.


----------



## Round2

Okay just to update....I got a v.v. faint line on IC Sat. morn. I ran out Sat night and got some FRER's. I got a decent BFP on a FRER Saturday night, but Sunday morning I got a lighter line. It's there, but it's definately not as good as Saturday night's BFP. Errr...so today AF is due and she's not showing yet (usually arrives by now). So I'm heading to the pharmacy on my lunch hour. HELP.....I'm seriously going crazy!!!!


----------



## Starry Night

:hugs: I hope you get a nice, strong line today!

I'm out. AF showed early again. Going for blood work tomorrow. I think I should go back to WTT until I get things figured out. It's too emotionally draining to get my hopes up when things aren't working yet.


----------



## Round2

Temp dropped this morning and I started bleeding. Guess it was a chemical after all. That will teach me to not test early! Bring on September...........


----------



## IsaacEllieMum

I know I was on for August 1, but have Ov'd on Aug 15th so due to test again in August - can you put me down for August 29th please - another go this month!! 

xx


----------



## sequeena

Round2 said:


> Temp dropped this morning and I started bleeding. Guess it was a chemical after all. That will teach me to not test early! Bring on September...........

:hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

Round2 said:


> Temp dropped this morning and I started bleeding. Guess it was a chemical after all. That will teach me to not test early! Bring on September...........

I'm so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## foxforce

Thought I was on this list .....A few about I'm forgetting where I am lol. But anyways can I put down for 28th please ..... Many Thanks 

Claire


----------



## tryforbaby2

Hey girls! 
I have asked you to mark me at Aug 31st as when I thought I would be testing. However I have ovulated a lot later than what I thought and got a positive opk yesterday, so either I O'd last night or today. So I will be putting my name on the september list!

Thanks Loves!


----------



## sequeena

Today af is due so I tested, :bfn: but I'm not out! :)


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Sorry ladies just been very busy! will be able to update main page tomorrow x


----------



## sequeena

Think I'm out, starting to get pinkish discharge :( I predict AF will be either here tonight or by tomorrow morning :cry:


----------



## tryforbaby2

sequeena said:


> Think I'm out, starting to get pinkish discharge :( I predict AF will be either here tonight or by tomorrow morning :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## sequeena

tryforbaby2 said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Think I'm out, starting to get pinkish discharge :( I predict AF will be either here tonight or by tomorrow morning :cry:
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks :flower:


----------



## AS1

Got my :bfp: woo hoo :hugs:


----------



## Mrmojo1971

Congratulations ! :happydance:


----------



## IsaacEllieMum

I know I was on the thread for testing 1 Aug, but I got another chance this month as have a shortish cycle and I have a very faint line on an internet cheapie!! So I have done 4 now plus a ASDA own brand and there are lines on them all.
I cant get excited as there is a long way to go to get to 27wks when I lost my little girl, but you cant help starting to plan
Good luck to the rest of August and Sept testers
xxxx


----------



## strawberry19

well i dont really know what to think of mine girls ive had faint positives for the last couple of days after i had what i thought was implantation bleed and then i started spotting brownish pink yesterday and its slowly gone into a very light af with no clots etc which is weird for me still testing faint at the minute so i aint got a clue if im out or having a chemical or prengant :(


----------



## Starry Night

Congrats AS1 and IsaacEllieMom!

Fx'ed for you, Strawberry. Hope it's good news


----------



## tryforbaby2

can you please remove my name for august as I ovulated later than I thought so my first TTC cycle would be in september?....Thanks!


----------



## doddy0402

congrats to all that got their bfps in august!
I got faint lines on a couple of ics around 12 dpo. but then started spotting a day early for af, and have been bleeding on and off ever since! thats 2 whole weeks!! not impressed! have no idea what is going on with my stupid body over the last few months...oh well on to next month.

fingers crossed to every one looking for a september bfp now!xx


----------



## Baronessgogo

Just a little note, i think im on the list twice, once as baonessgogo and once as boronessgogo, my first one has been updated as it was neg, so im in september now but just so youo know.

Congrats to all those :bfp: this month :D


----------



## Kat541

You can put me down for testing on August 22!

Fingers crossed and lots of baby dust to us all!!!

:dust:


----------



## nunu123

this is a 2010 thread who is going to run it??? i just read they started one for this year's august tester, try to post there


----------

